# Abdominal fat pad biopsy



## kathy a (Aug 1, 2013)

Our physician did an aspiration of the abdominal fat pad for biosy in his office.This was done to see if the patient might have Amyloidosis. I am having trouble finding a code to fit this.Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!  Kathy


----------



## kathy a (Sep 10, 2013)

*Fat pad Biopsy to check for Amyloidosis*

Second request if someone can help me.Thanks


----------



## BEARDOG (Sep 10, 2013)

I am assuming you want a CPT code?   
Have you looked at:
10021  
Fine needle aspiration; without imaging guidance  

Or 

10022  
Fine needle aspiration; with imaging guidance  
Not sure if imaging guidance was used or not.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Sep 10, 2013)

Look at 11100


----------



## kathy a (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank-you...the descriptor does say that the procedure is used to obtain tissue for pathologic examination. This is what they were doing it for.The fine needle aspiration code I knew would be incorrect as they used a large needle.Thanks again!  Kathy


----------

